# Vervine CT.17



## Manx Lad (Oct 10, 2008)

built by J&G Forbes co. Sandhaven for my grandad in 1970


----------



## davetodd (Jul 8, 2007)

Hello Manx Lad 
A good selection posted by you.
The black and white images are particularly clear and the photographer certainly knew the business.
Well done.
Best Regards
Dave
P.S. Where are these photo's. taken in the Isle of Man? when and by whom?


----------



## pier (Apr 22, 2008)

Bonny Wee Boatie The Best I Seen For A Week


----------



## Manx Lad (Oct 10, 2008)

the black and white photos are at Fraserburgh the other are around the Isle of man


----------

